# Me 262 ALMOST READY FOR FLIGHT.



## fubar57 (Sep 26, 2019)

Me 262 Unveiling by John Miller

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 26, 2019)

If I read this right its going to fly on Jumos with modern upgrades on the inside?


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 26, 2019)

Wow, that's gonna really be something to see that fly. Always love to see another old warbird brought back to life.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> If I read this right its going to fly on Jumos with modern upgrades on the inside?


One can only imagine the costs, and I still wouldn't trust this engine.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 26, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> One can only imagine the costs, and I still wouldn't trust this engine.


Agreed. I really think it's great they have restored it to flying condition but I'm not sure I'd want to be the one doing the flying.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 26, 2019)

I got a bad feelin' about this...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2019)

It I read it correctly, they are basically new built Jumos. The parts being built with modern materials. It should not have the same issues.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 27, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Agreed. I really think it's great they have restored it to flying condition but I'm not sure I'd want to be the one doing the flying.





DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It I read it correctly, they are basically new built Jumos. The parts being built with modern materials. It should not have the same issues.



How are they controlling engine speed and EPR? The 'ole Onion didn't seem to work so well. I seem to recall it caused a few flameouts.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> How are they controlling engine speed and EPR? The 'ole Onion didn't seem to work so well. I seem to recall it caused a few flameouts.



I don’t know...


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 27, 2019)

When "Watson's Whizzers" captured the Me-262's they found that the Germans had destroyed all engine records, making it impossible to know just how far along each engine was to its typical 25 hour service life. That made flying the airplanes to a place where they could be put on a ship to go to the US rather dicey.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 27, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> How are they controlling engine speed and EPR? The 'ole Onion didn't seem to work so well. I seem to recall it caused a few flameouts.



Probably the same way as the original jet, I'd imagine. The Zwiebel was unreliable in that it used to break from its mounting, then plug the orifice, leading to a flameout. Presumably this is well taken care of in the modern jet - you'd think/hope so. There are other concessions to modernity, such as its main wheel brakes and I noticed the Riedel is electrically started; dunno what might have been incorporated into the engine management system, if anything.


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 28, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> Probably the same way as the original jet, I'd imagine. The Zwiebel was unreliable in that it used to break from its mounting, then plug the orifice, leading to a flameout. Presumably this is well taken care of in the modern jet - you'd think/hope so. There are other concessions to modernity, such as its main wheel brakes and I noticed the Riedel is electrically started; dunno what might have been incorporated into the engine management system, if anything.


I appreciate the nod to authenticity. A CJ610 would still have been wiser.


----------

